# velo Nürnberg



## Florian (23. April 2004)

Der velo in Nürnberg kommt ja nun hier im Forum scheinbar recht gut weg und wurde mir auch von anderen Nürnberger Bikern empfohlen, aber was mir da diese woche passiert ist, finde ich einen ziemlichen Hammer:

Montag hab ich mein Rad abgegeben, weil ich die Schaltung nicht ordentlich eingestellt gekriegt hab, mit der Vermutung, das Ritzelpaket sei wohl fertig, oder es liegt am Nabenspiel oder dem Schaltauge.

Dienstag hole ich mein Rad ab, Rechnung 110,- . Na gut, dass ein Ritzelpaket nicht so billig ist wie im Internet(65,-), da sag ich ja nix, aber 45 Arbeitszeit fand ich stattlich, dachte mir aber, okay, wenn es was bringt ist es mir das wert.
Kommentar des Mechanikers: Wir haben ziemlich lang rumprobiert, mit der einstellung und das Schaltauge zurechtgebogen, die Züge ausgewechselt, aber ganz haben wir es trotzdem nicht hingekriegt, das Schaltwerk ist wohl verbogen. 
Na toll dachte ich mir. Schon auf der Heimfahrt stellte ich fest, dass die Schaltung nicht sauber ging, wenn auch besser als vorher, als das alte Ritzelpaket drauf war. 
Die erste tour war ernüchternd, die schaltung sprang immer wieder, vernünftiges Fahren fast unmöglich, nachdem ich am Zug etwas nachjustiert hab wurde es besser, aber immer noch net gut. 
Schon da dachte ich: seltsam wenn eine Werkstatt fürs Schaltung einstellen 45 kriegt und ich nach nicht mal 10km mit ein paar Drehungen an der Stellschraube schon bedeutende Verbesserungen erreiche.
Heute war ich drauf und dran im Internet ein neues XT-Schaltwerk zu bestellen, doch als ich das alte abschraubte, machte ich eine sensationelle Entdeckung:
Mein Schaltauge war nicht festgeschraubt. Die Schrauben waren locker, dadurch hatte es mehrere mm Spiel. schnell die Schrauben mit einem Imbus angezogen und die Schaltung funzt wieder wie neu.
Sowas ist ja wohl wirklich peinlich für einen Bikeladen!!
Ich werd da jedenfalls nochmal vorbeischauen und wenn sie keine verdammt gute Erklärung haben, war das mein erster und einziger Besuch bei denen!


----------



## Markus996 (24. April 2004)

Hi,

ich habe zwar keine Erfahrungen mit dem velo, aber du führst Gründe auf, weshalb ich auch keine Lust mehr auf Werkstätten habe. Im März war´s das letzte mal, dass ich einer Werkstatt was in Auftrag gegeben habe...die sehen mich nicht mehr...muss dann halt halten/laufen das Zeug oder Leute kennen, die´s drauf haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catweazl (24. April 2004)

Mal unabhängig von dem konkreten Fall: Fehler können immer und überall passieren. Wer den Anspruch auf 100% Perfektion erhebt, sollte man überlegen, ob er selber diesem Anspruch immer gerecht wird. 

Meistens hilft es, wenn man freundlich auf den gemachten Fehler hinweist. In den allermeisten Fällen kann man sich dann irgendwie einigen ( Kohle teilweise zurück, ein Griff in die Power Bar-Kiste, oder so was)

Bei Reklamationen erkennt man am besten, ob der Laden wirklich was taugt.


----------



## merkt_p (24. April 2004)

Hallo,

meine Erfahrungen mit dem VELO sind eigentlich durchweg gut. 
Ein Fehler kann mal, darf aber nicht passieren. Die genauen Hintergründe müssten halt auch von der anderen Seite geschildert werden.

Außerdem einen Vorteil muss man als "Handwerker" den "Sesselpubsern" gegenüber haben, und wenns das Sparen von 45 beim selber schrauben ist.

Viele Grüsse und Heavy Trails Martin


----------



## emka (24. April 2004)

Hallo,

mich wundert die Geschichte nicht wirklich. Ich wohne zwar nur ein paar Meter entfernt von dem Laden hatte allerdings auch mein prägendes Erlebnis. Mein persönlicher Eindruck ist, daß die Kollegen dort noch nicht ganz in der Marktwirtschaft des 21. Jahrhunderts angekommen sind. 

Seitdem gehe ich zur Fahrradkiste. Man darf zwar keine Discountpreise erwarten, dafür aber ne kompetente, freundliche und faire Behandlung.

Grüsse,
emka


----------



## Florian (24. April 2004)

Gerade komme ich zurück von dem Laden und muss etwas positives hinzufügen:

Ich hab meine Beschwerde vorgetragen und erklärt, was mir nicht gepasst hat. Daraufhin habe ich direkt die Arbeitskosten zurückerstattet bekommen. Das Problem haben sie auf jeden Fall sehr fair gelöst.

Vielleicht überleg ich es mir doch nochmal...


----------



## Eraserhead-de (24. April 2004)

Warum nicht gleich so, Florian!

Wenn man mit der Arbeit einer Werkstatt mal nicht zufrieden ist, erstmal miteinander reden,und Gelegenheit dazu geben diesen Fehler korrigieren zu lassen. Das hilft beiden Seiten mehr,anstatt gleich in aller Öffentlichkeit rumzuschreien und einen Laden schlecht zu machen! An eine lockere Schaltaugenbefestigung hätte ich auch nicht gleich gedacht, und wenn man als Mechaniker vielleicht noch alle 5 Minuten irgenwas anderes machen muss; Kundenfragen beantworten, die Kasse bedienen, Ersatzteile raussuchen ect. dann kann das mal vorkommen. Dann geht man halt nochmal hin,regelt die Sache und Schwamm drüber!






immer Fair bleiben!

Martin


----------



## Ralfbausa (24. April 2004)

Eraserhead-de schrieb:
			
		

> Warum nicht gleich so, Florian!
> 
> Wenn man mit der Arbeit einer Werkstatt mal nicht zufrieden ist, erstmal miteinander reden,und Gelegenheit dazu geben diesen Fehler korrigieren zu lassen. Das hilft beiden Seiten mehr,anstatt gleich in aller Öffentlichkeit rumzuschreien und einen Laden schlecht zu machen! An eine lockere Schaltaugenbefestigung hätte ich auch nicht gleich gedacht, und wenn man als Mechaniker vielleicht noch alle 5 Minuten irgenwas anderes machen muss; Kundenfragen beantworten, die Kasse bedienen, Ersatzteile raussuchen ect. dann kann das mal vorkommen. Dann geht man halt nochmal hin,regelt die Sache und Schwamm drüber!
> 
> ...



Yeep. Finde ich auch.   Wer's nicht zuerst im Guten probiert hat zu regeln, sollte nicht auf die anderen schimpfen. Begegnet mir immer wieder, das mit mit nem kleinen Gespräch solche Unstimmigkeiten beseitigt werden können.


----------



## Florian (24. April 2004)

Klar denkt man nicht zuerst an eine lockere Schaltaugenbefestigung, aber wenn man behauptet, man habe das Schaltauge geradegebogen, dann ist es schon seeeeehr suspekt, wenn man dabei übersieht, dass es locker ist.

Da ist mir nun mal erstmal der Hut hochgegangen.

Klar habe ich dann normal mit denen geredet, und nach dieser erfreulichen Bereinigung der Affäre will ich auch niemanden davon abhalten, zum velo zu gehen. Also für alle, die den Thread bis hierher gelesen haben und abgeschreckt sind:
Die Beratung sowohl Telefonisch als auch noch im Laden war superkompetent und freundlich und auch heute bei der Reklamation haben sie mir glaubhaft versichert, dass es sich um ein Versehen handelt, das gerade nicht gut erklärbar ist, aber ihnen hoch peinlich. Ich finde den Laden ansonsten durchaus recht gut.

Ins Forum hab ich das zuerst geschrieben, weil ich in meinem Ärger zuerst an meinem Computer und erst später beim VELO vorbeikam. 
Außerdem finde ich, dass so ein Forum exakt der richtige Ort ist, solche Erfahrungen mit bikeshops auszutauschen. Es geht ja nicht darum jemanden schlecht zu machen. Ich schreibe meine Version der Geschichte und wenn einer den Thread ganz liest, dann ist das hier auch keine Geschäftsschädigung oder so.


----------



## Coffee (25. April 2004)

hi,

jeder macht fehler. Auch wenn sie nciht passieren sollten ;-( aber wenn es mal dann passiert, sollte man wirklich ehrlich und mit offenen Karten darüber reden. Und zwar mit betreffenen Personen.

Ich denke das für Dich Florian, der Thread sogar mitgewirkt hat, nohmals das Gespräch mit Velo zu führen. Also hatte die Diskussion hier ja seinen Sinn ;-)

Grüße coffee


----------



## Ralfbausa (26. April 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> jeder macht fehler. Auch wenn sie nciht passieren sollten ;-( aber wenn es mal dann passiert, sollte man wirklich ehrlich und mit offenen Karten darüber reden. Und zwar mit betreffenen Personen.
> Ich denke das für Dich Florian, der Thread sogar mitgewirkt hat, nohmals das Gespräch mit Velo zu führen. Also hatte die Diskussion hier ja seinen Sinn ;-)
> Grüße coffee



coffee,

....wie jeder macht Fehler?   Frauen machen doch keine Fehler, oder     . 
Soweit ich weiss, wissen Frauen alles...und meistens alles Besser.   
Ist bei Dir daheim bestimmt auch so, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (26. April 2004)

RalfB schrieb:
			
		

> coffee,
> 
> ....wie jeder macht Fehler?   Frauen machen doch keine Fehler, oder     .
> Soweit ich weiss, wissen Frauen alles...und meistens alles Besser.
> Ist bei Dir daheim bestimmt auch so, oder?




Och Ralf, jetzt tust Du mir aber unrecht. Und ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das mein Mann immer mehr weis *lach*


coffee


----------



## Ralfbausa (26. April 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> Och Ralf, jetzt tust Du mir aber unrecht. Und ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das mein Mann immer mehr weis *lach*
> coffee



Stimmt, kenn Dich nicht gut (...eher gar net). Meine Aussage beruht somit eher auf Erfahrung...das Resultat ist bei uns aber dann immer identisch wie bei Euch. "...mein Mann immer mehr weis"

  Ralf


----------



## Coffee (26. April 2004)

na siehste. Nu musste mich nur noch kennenlernen  

coffee


----------



## MightyM (27. April 2004)

Hi,

zum Thema VELO kann ich aus pers. Erfahrung nur sagen das die Beratung die ich da bekommen habe sehr gut war. Wie´s mit mech. Dienstleistungen steht, kann ich (noch) nicht beurteilen.

Greetz
MightyM


----------



## Ralfbausa (27. April 2004)

MightyM schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> zum Thema VELO kann ich aus pers. Erfahrung nur sagen das die Beratung die ich da bekommen habe sehr gut war. Wie´s mit mech. Dienstleistungen steht, kann ich (noch) nicht beurteilen.
> Greetz
> MightyM



Kann ich bestätigen.    War zwar nur für eine Kaufberatung war aber top. Leider bin ich nicht 'Stevens' kompatibel und habe somit keine Folgeerfahrungen. Erster Eindruck war aber sehr gut.   

cheers,
Ralf


----------



## Caligula3 (21. Mai 2004)

Florian: sies mal so, der Fehler war so simpel dass er weder dir noch dem mechaniker auffiel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

